
Amazon reportedly placing 1k warehouses in U.S. neighborhoods - jawns
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/09/16/amazon-reportedly-placing-1-000-warehouses-neighborhoods/5814313002/
======
phendrenad2
Presumably they won't be geographically distributing the full Amazon
inventory. It'll be fun to see how fast things get to me. Order items that are
more common with your neighbors to get them faster.

